# What's the worse thing you've come across?



## Zoly (Feb 2, 2013)

We haven't come across nothing too bad. Just dilapidated house that needed to be completely gutted.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Dead body.


----------



## Irnhrse5 (Apr 18, 2013)

Coke house next door to the house we were servicing, and the house behind it was full of the Bloods guarding it.

Ironhorse 5


----------



## npm (Nov 14, 2012)

old co worker came across dead body. I've come across dead baby dear. it ran through basement window. you could follow the trail of blood and guts to where it died on the living room floor. The whole house was covered in dead flies. Oh btw the bouse was located in the middle of a golf course. Loved the looks from the golfers while we drove up the cart path/driveway to the house. The story behind the house is more interesting.


----------



## Racerx (Aug 29, 2012)

A dark basement with a empty homemade reptile enclosure spanning the length of the home that would rival any accredited zoo and could easily accomodate a full grown gator, komodo dragon or a gorilla with an open door....:sad:


----------



## ontimepres (Jan 4, 2013)

Racerx said:


> A dark basement with a empty homemade reptile enclosure spanning the length of the home that would rival any accredited zoo and could easily accomodate a full grown gator, komodo dragon or a gorilla with an open door....:sad:


Yikes! 

Close to 6 years ago we ran into a dead body ... mortgagor had passed in his home. Just happened once but once is enough.


----------



## garylaps (Sep 28, 2012)

I've thought about this dead body senerio... yikes.


----------



## Racerx (Aug 29, 2012)

ontimepres said:


> Yikes!
> 
> Close to 6 years ago we ran into a dead body ... mortgagor had passed in his home. Just happened once but once is enough.


almost a year ago we had a house that one of my guy's came out of while doing the intial to talk to me and i looked at him and he was covered with fleas (or bed bugs I'm not sure) had to ditch his clothes in the garage and I went to a nearby second hand store and bought him something to wear home, we ended up having to have the place professionally exterminated for fleas and roaches,the roaches were so bad that you thought you were looking at big patches of mold until it moved, but the worst thing was the dead cat in the basement I almost lost it (very bad dry heaves) a dead body???,it's a wrap I'm out!!!!!:sad:


----------



## Zoly (Feb 2, 2013)

npm said:


> old co worker came across dead body. I've come across dead baby dear. it ran through basement window. you could follow the trail of blood and guts to where it died on the living room floor. The whole house was covered in dead flies. Oh btw the bouse was located in the middle of a golf course. Loved the looks from the golfers while we drove up the cart path/driveway to the house. The story behind the house is more interesting.


LEts hear the other story.


----------



## Blonde25 (Dec 14, 2012)

what a loaded question! haha, filth wise- debris, or interesting. most memorable- a horse ranch in norco with a room with feces buckets, chains and a make your hair stand up vibe. the neighbors came over and said a little girl was chained in the bedroom for 5 years by her mom and grandpa. very sad i researched it and was true. they found her at 7 years old weighing 15lbs. the people lost the house after they went to prison, hopefully still there!
http://articles.latimes.com/1999/sep/08/local/me-7900


----------



## ontimepres (Jan 4, 2013)

Blonde25 said:


> what a loaded question! haha, filth wise- debris, or interesting. most memorable- a horse ranch in norco with a room with feces buckets, chains and a make your hair stand up vibe. the neighbors came over and said a little girl was chained in the bedroom for 5 years by her mom and grandpa. very sad i researched it and was true. they found her at 7 years old weighing 15lbs. the people lost the house after they went to prison, hopefully still there!
> http://articles.latimes.com/1999/sep/08/local/me-7900


 
oh.my.god. that kind of house would stay with me


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

*re*

My partner has found 2 bodies over the years. One he stepped right over in the winter snow not knowing. Apparently the sheriff got his number somehow and called to ask some questions. Apparently one spouse killed the other and left them there. 

Another he found an old woman who died in the bathroom. He said he wasn't surprised because of the smell, and when he went to push open the bathroom door he knew immediately what was holding it shut. Funny thing is the cops came and accused him of killing the woman (who had been dead for weeks if not months) because they said "we don't buy your story about why your here, we don't really see the need for a service like yours"


----------



## NewEnglandProp (May 23, 2012)

doing a house right now that had no water for a year, so they stored 100+ gallons of urine and 100+ bags of feces all over the house


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Suicides/corpses. The fluids and the smell are something you never forget.


----------



## NewEnglandProp (May 23, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Suicides/corpses. The fluids and the smell are something you never forget.



thank god ive never had to add that to my list


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

NewEnglandProp said:


> doing a house right now that had no water for a year, so they stored 100+ gallons of urine and 100+ bags of feces all over the house




In soooo many ways better you than me, lol.


That would break a lot of people I would think.


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

BPWY said:


> In soooo many ways better you than me, lol.
> 
> 
> That would break a lot of people I would think.


i would at that point use craigslist for a sub


----------



## ontimepres (Jan 4, 2013)

NewEnglandProp said:


> doing a house right now that had no water for a year, so they stored 100+ gallons of urine and 100+ bags of feces all over the house


I couldn't deal with that. I hope you're charging an arm and a leg to clean that hazard up!


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

ontimepres said:


> I couldn't deal with that. I hope you're charging an arm and a leg to clean that hazard up!


We had one like this in 2009. Told them we need a hazmat crew. They said no and offered $750 total to clean. Told them to go get stuffed.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Suicides/corpses. The fluids and the smell are something you never forget.


Did a house with writing on the wall before the suicide. NO body but the writing was enough to stick in th ememory and creep you out


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Zoly said:


> We haven't come across nothing too bad. Just dilapidated house that needed to be completely gutted.


Several meth homes


----------

